# 2SK30A availability or equivalent?



## rfdvrcasey (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm having a hard time sourcing a 2SK30A for the Ocelot Octaver.  Is there an equivalent that I can use or does anyone know of a good place to buy them?  Thanks!


----------



## Diynot (Feb 21, 2022)

I used these


----------



## jimilee (Feb 21, 2022)

What the shit??? When did that happen? I wish they could make things difficult to find. I had to flip it and twist the source and gate.


----------



## Diynot (Feb 21, 2022)

@jimilee i got these a few months back when I did my procrastinator build. I, like the OP, was searching everywhere for the 2sk30“A”, but then on a whim I dropped the “A” in my Tayda search and lo and behold…..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm Putin those in my cart right now!  I agree, it is freakin' hard to find stuff at Tayda.


----------



## jimilee (Feb 22, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm Putin those in my cart right now!  I agree, it is freakin' hard to find stuff at Tayda.


I’m right there with you. Already carted mine.


----------



## rfdvrcasey (Feb 22, 2022)

Thank you! I did try several different searches and was very surprised when I couldn't find them on Tayda.


----------



## Invertiguy (Feb 25, 2022)

Damn it, of course I find out they're still available after I spent time twisting leads on a 2N5457 to fit! Still, this is good news. Definitely gonna add some to my next order!


----------



## HamishR (Feb 25, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'm Putin those in my cart right now!  I agree, it is freakin' hard to find stuff at Tayda.


If you think it's hard to find stuff at Tayda, try finding stuff at Mouser! I rarely have trouble finding what I need at Tayda. But then I'm old - I Brezhnev stuff into my cart.


----------



## temol (Feb 25, 2022)

Pay atention - Ocelot build doc does not specify exact model of the 2SK30A transistor. There are several models available - R, O, Y, GR. Each model has different range of Idss and Vgs(off).


----------



## Diynot (Feb 25, 2022)

@temol I used these in my Ocelot build as well with no apparent negative effect


----------



## Invertiguy (Mar 1, 2022)

HamishR said:


> If you think it's hard to find stuff at Tayda, try finding stuff at Mouser!



Lots of people complain about finding stuff at Mouser, but honestly I've never had much of an issue with them. Once you figure out how to use their filters it's fairly trivial to narrow it down to _exactly _the part you need (or at least a small selection of comparable parts to choose between), which I much prefer to scrolling through multiple pages looking for one item.


----------



## HamishR (Mar 2, 2022)

I _am_ getting better with the filters at Mouser. But then my problem is the price. Some things at Mouser seem ridiculously expensive. I looked up machined 8-pin IC sockets at Mouser - they're 12cents each at Tayda. At Mouser they were about $8 each! How can that be right??

But I do get stuff from Mouser. In fact I just ordered some caps and some wirewound resistors I can't find elsewhere.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 2, 2022)

https://au.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Mill-Max/115-93-308-41-001000?qs=WZeyYeqMOWfpbgK7u6wUiA%3D%3D
		


Still cheaper at Altronics if your in a Pinch @ $1.45


----------

